# BHT-1 or BHT-2 Baler Mounted Hay Moisture Tester



## big_country (Aug 29, 2011)

I am looking at getting a Agra Tronix BHT-1 or BHT-2 baler mounted hay moisture tester. I am planning on installing it in my small square baler. What is the difference between the two moisture testers . I was reading the BHT-2 has 2 sensor cables and the BHT-1 has only 1.Also I was reading where to install the sensing pads for the BHT-2 were mounted 12'' to 24'' from the rear of the hay bale chute or by the behind the hay chamber wedges (Restrictor Plate) in the front of the chute. It will be mounted in a small square baler.Where would be the place to mount the sensing padsin the chute. Is there any other brand that I may want to look at. Thanks for the information


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

IMHO the BH-2 is the cat's meow.

Sending PM


----------



## Westernstar (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm running the BH-2. Love it, seems really accurate on the small squares. I run it on a round baler too and it's not as accurate but still a good indication of what's going on. Extra pads are easy for multiple machines since you own the monitor.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

One feature that really comes in handy for me going to be BHT2 is the alarm. I do not have an automated system to apply the preservative and so if am I applying enough preservative for a maximum of 22% moisture I set the alarm for 22 per cent and any hey that goes through over.. 22% the alarm will sound.


----------



## big_country (Aug 29, 2011)

One more question .Also I was reading where to install the sensing pads for the BHT-2 were mounted 12'' to 24'' from the rear of the hay bale chute or by the behind the hay chamber wedges (Restrictor Plate) in the front of the chute. It will be mounted in a small square baler. Where would be the place to mount the sensing pads in the chute.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes....what's the question. Which baler you using big country....they need to be installed in the chamber on the cut and uncut side of the bale


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Since the BHT-2 has a second sensor and measures conductivity across the bale, it provides a much clearer picture of your true moisture content. The single sensor of the BHT-1 is only measuring conductivity across a small section of one side of the bale. Well worth the extra money for the BHT-2 in my opinion.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

Since the question about where to locate the sensors came up, for those of you who have the BHT-2 on a New Holland BC5070 Hayliner, which has the hydraulic side tension rails, where are you mounting the sensors? Behind the rails (which would only be a few inches from the end of the chamber), in front of the rails, or on the rails? I mounted mine behind the rails, and I'm starting to wonder if that's the right place for them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The BHT-2 comes with mounting instructions for a side pull baler.....none for a inline unless there have been recent changes. What kind of baler do you have big_country? You can go to the Agratronix website and view the operators manual with install instructions.

Regards, Mike


----------



## big_country (Aug 29, 2011)

Mr. Mike I have a side pull baler. I was reading where to install the sensing pads for the BHT-2 were mounted 12'' to 24'' from the rear of the hay bale chute or by the behind the hay chamber wedges (Restrictor Plate) in the front of the chute. It will be mounted in a small square baler. Where would be the place to mount the sensing pads in the chute


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would mount them as close as possible to the beginning of the bale chamber(intake) whether that was 18" or 36". The idea is to get a reading as early as possible. The side pull balers do not allow as early of a reading as inlines.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Has anyone tried a BHT-2 in a large square baler? Would be nice to have in my MF 2170 but have not figured out where to mount the sensors and concerned they wont hold up to the pressure.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jay in WA said:


> Has anyone tried a BHT-2 in a large square baler? Would be nice to have in my MF 2170 but have not figured out where to mount the sensors and concerned they wont hold up to the pressure.


They will hold up to the pressure but they could wear prematurely. I have them on my tension rails on my inline so they get a lot of pressure placed on them.....moreso than mounted on the side of a bale chamber. I noticed today when I cleaned out the chamber and greased the baler that the sensor pads would soon need replacing. I think I have run about 20K plus across them. If I recall they are not a big expense and very easy to replace.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> I would mount them as close as possible to the beginning of the bale chamber(intake) whether that was 18" or 36". The idea is to get a reading as early as possible. The side pull balers do not allow as early of a reading as inlines.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 I'm not positive I do not have an inline. But I believe you could Mount them too far front. I have found they are most accurate when reading the compressed product. We always thought they'll read lower than actual If the product is not completely compressed


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

big_country said:


> Mr. Mike I have a side pull baler. I was reading where to install the sensing pads for the BHT-2 were mounted 12'' to 24'' from the rear of the hay bale chute or by the behind the hay chamber wedges (Restrictor Plate) in the front of the chute. It will be mounted in a small square baler. Where would be the place to mount the sensing pads in the chute


 I agree


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think they read high when scanning a near fully compressed bale. I like for the BHT unit to be reading as early as possible so that you have the quickest response time if you need to turn the preservative applicator on due to high moisture readings. It has worked without a hitch for me for several years now.....but I do not use acid in my applicator....I use Hayguard. Mine starts reading on about the third flake of hay made.

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Couple of things with regard to the BH-2 meter. When I bought mine (the version in John Deere colors), I called Agtronix I'm pretty sure they told me the bale reads conductivity across the two metal strips on each pad - not across the bale. IMHO - that distance would be a stretch.

Without a doubt, the more dense the bale gets, the higher the reading. I've loosened the tension on our baler and the readings go down a bit.

IMHO - any hay preservative, wet or dry that can effect the conductivity across the metal strips on the pads will increase the readings. We use buffered propionic acid and it does raise the readings a bit - just as a bit of dew would.

Pretty sure the BH-2 averages the cut and non-cut side of the bale. They are wired differently into the monitor too - cut side pad has to be plugged into the cut side labeled wiring of the meter. IMHO the advantage of taking a cut side reading is to get some stem moisture and as such, the readings ought to reflect better what's going on with the hay vs the one pad BH-1.

IMHO - the BH-2 is a terrific meter and really we've had zero surprises since we started using it. Now that we are using buffered propionic acid hay preservative, it is most helpful - telling us when to enable and giving feedback at what rate we should use.

YMMV

Bill


----------

